# Grizzly G0766 Wood Lathe



## Frank A (Dec 30, 2015)

I've been planning to upgrade from my small benchtop Harbor Freight wood lathe to something with some more power that would let me get into doing bowls and similar projects. The Grizzly G0766 looks to be a nice balance of size/power and price.

Does anyone on the board use this lathe and have any feedback on it?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 30, 2015)

@BassBlaster i think just got a grizzly recently, was this the one?


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 30, 2015)

Frank i don't have that one, but i do have the go 698. The 698 is the one that preceded the 733. Have put it through the ringer and back, and it's still going strong. There's some miner fit and finish issues, but but for the money i believe you can't go wrong with it. I do know a guy on a different forum that has both, mine and the new 766, and he has given it a great review.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2015)

I have not used it but it is a lot of lathe for the money, specs out good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 30, 2015)

Ok, I was right. Hopefully he can give you some first hand info... 

http://woodbarter.com/threads/grizzly-g0766-its-here.21782/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

